# Gatorade "Winning Formula" commercial (MJ misses, Montana/Clark, Jeter, etc)



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

This was posted as an aside in another thread, and sort've died. I loved this commercial, and thought the interview on the Making Of was pretty interesting.





DaBullz said:


> Anyone see the commercial on TV where Jordan misses that shot?
> 
> Makes you wonder whether anything you see on TV can be trusted anymore.


I love that commercial -- and the Montana to Dwight Clark miss, and so forth. Creepy.

Here is a bit about the Gatorade spot:

http://firstinthirst.typepad.com/



> How "Winning Formula" Was Made
> In my all out quest to become the authority on Gatorade's new commercial, I asked the people at Gatorade and its ad firm Element 79 to give my blog readers a behind-the-scenes look at how the commercial was made. Tonight, they supplied me with Nicky Furno, a senior producer from Element 79. Nicky originally hails from Capetown, South Africa, and didn't know a lick about any of the sports featured in this ad. But she's an expert in post production and thanks to the intense work on this piece she now says she understands basketball, baseball and football. Enjoy our conversation.
> 
> Me: Nicky, thanks for joining me and congratulations on all the buzz this commercial has been getting. What was the reason for doing it?
> ...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I've gained a new appreciation for the ad after reading this.

Is the body double a free agent?


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

great post man...

my favorite radio personalities (the junkies) were talking about this commercial and all of its greatness this morning. Being a duke fan i would have liked to see the christian laettner one. Any other great plays you can think of for the sequel. (both of adam vinaterri's kicks come to mind but dont think a field goal would have the same effect.)

Kinda unrelated but i also really like the burgerking NFL commercials.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Other plays? 

Someone else mentioned Bill Buckner scooping up the ball and jogging to first.

Franco Harris' "Immaculate Reception" comes to mind as ripe for tampering.

"Havlicek Stole the Ball" (and then dribbles it off his foot, out of bounds?)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

flat on the jump shot. . . my guess is we just found out what Corey Benjamin is up to.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm still searching for a source to watch that ad


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

BenDengGo said:


> i'm still searching for a source to watch that ad


Me too, a link would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Other plays?
> 
> Someone else mentioned Bill Buckner scooping up the ball and jogging to first.
> 
> ...


Nicklaus's putt on 16 at Augusta in 86 lips out.

Kirk Gibson flies out to the warning track.

Carlton Fisk's Game 6 tater ends up foul, show him dejectedly walking back to the plate.

Secretariat breaks his leg coming down the stretch at Belmont.

Gerard Phelan drops Flutie's Hail Mary vs. Miami.

Mary Lou Retton stumbles and screws up her vault landing.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Nicklaus's putt on 16 at Augusta in 86 lips out.
> 
> Kirk Gibson flies out to the warning track.
> 
> ...


Good ones. I almost added the Fisk one myself.

How about: Nadia Comaneci suffers a "wardrobe malfunction" in the floor exercises during the 1976 Olympics?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

McGraw talked to Ehlo about the ad:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=123267



> SEATTLE — During the summer, Sonics broadcaster Craig Ehlo received a call from someone at the NBA office.
> 
> The voice told him that Gatorade was putting together a television commercial and wanted his permission to use footage of Michael Jordan’s famous 1989 playoff shot against Cleveland, in which Ehlo was the unfortunate defender.
> 
> ...


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I found a link for the commercial if anyone is interested in seeing it:

Gatorade "Winning Formula" Commercial


----------

